# Waiting list time?



## Crispies (Aug 25, 2017)

I try signing up and I get this "
*Sorry, delivery opportunities aren't available in your area",*so, my question is how long do I have to wait days,months or untill someone gets fire or quits?


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Years...


----------



## Crispies (Aug 25, 2017)

Dawanvzla said:


> Years...


Thank you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

There's no way to tell. Expect a ramp-up in most markets leading up to the holidays, but that just means even harder for anyone to get blocks. Right now we've been in the doldrums, I haven't seen the small list of cities change much in the past month, so clearly the supply of drivers is okay in most places.


----------

